# Carp rods n reels



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Im not a huge carper, but I have caught quite a few in my time. I was planning on targeting more carp and buffalo this spring and I had a few questions about the rigs most of the die hard carpers seem to be using. Do most of you feel that the Euro equipment is that much more effective at catching carp under U.S. conditions? From what I understand U.S. carp are much less pressured, much more accessible, and much less picky. Or has Euro Carping become a style of fishing that is embraced by U.S. carpers simply because the style itself is fun, gadgety, and helps define a culture of carpersKind of like the culture surrounding flyfishing for trout? 

One thing I dont understand is the use of spinning reels instead of bait casters. Is there a good reason for this? It seems to me that an Abu with a light clicker would work as well as a spinning reel with a bait runner, especially with the bolt rigs that seem so popular. I might be really wrong about this. Do any of you use bait casters for carp? 

Also are the longer rods light action for playing large fish with small diameter line? Are they at all similar to my 106 steelhead rod? Or are they long and heavy for casting long distances? 

Thanks for any info.

Dan


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I personally feel that the Euro tackle is nice and it makes the fishing a little "easier" with the pods and the bite alarms. I like the long rods because it gives you distance and you can get rods that are pretty light action like a Salmon/steelhead rod up to a moderate surf rod style action. I only use bait casters when I am puttin on big line in nasty areas and never use them for carp. I feel that spinning allows you to cast longer and maximize the efficency of the Euro rods. I rarely use a bolt rig, especially this time of year. Seems like any resisitance and they will drop your bait. I tend to fish really light weight for the least amount of resistance. I fish a hair rig when they are really cranking w/ corn or boilies(mostly corn). But when the bite is light i put my bait right on the hook. There is plenty of time when plain ol' can corn out-produces flavored corn and boilies. Just my .2 take it for whats its worth.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

The "Euro" gear is NOT needed and is just like you said...a style.
Slamon/steelhead rods work perfect and we use them when we cant get into spots with our 12' or 13' euro rods.
Baitcasters, i dont prefer them , but i know lots that do...its personal preference..thats all.
Bob B.(rrbski) has a set of long euro rods set up with smaller eyelets(casting rod style) and uses Abu Carpmaster reels(C4 series)...like i said you can use anything you'd like..its all up to the angler.


Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Last year was my first targeting carp and I used my bass gear and caught more then I had my entire life before... I always chum an area and sit back and have fun... I have not fished yet where I seen the need for Euro gear like long rods, alarms and pods but I know from the post I have read on here that they come in handy for sure but also must take some fun out of it because these carpers sure do argue enough about it and have even started a post "going back to basics" but I don't think they can because there is no ECA Euro Carpers Anonymous  
I have made boilies and the whole works but canned sweet corn has outfished them all 20-1 or better so I'll stick with the corn...

When I use my bass gear or a little heavier tackle I set the drag very low so the line comes out real easy buy not enough to cause a birds nest. I have the rod tip set at an angle that points up at about a 10 to noon or 5 to noon position on a clock and bring a good long net and pliers to take the hook out. I have learned and it was directly because of the post here that you need to learn how to tie proper knots and use only one hook per line. 

GOOD LUCK and post some pics...


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks guys, thats kinda what I thought. Bass gear and sweet corn it is!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Clyde.....if it was'nt EURO gear we would argue about...it would be something else, its ok..its expected anymore with some around here...lol.

Same argument goes on about BIG fish..or Lakes vs Rivers, to me it really doesnt matter who thinks there right, im all about catching fish and im pretty consistant no matter what i fish with, who against or the location fished.

Some have gone all out and purchased $1000's of dollars worth of gear and its made no change in there catch %..some the % went down and for others its gone up.
I have alwaysed used longer rods for all my fishing..heck i have a set up just for whitebass & skipjack herring that is 11ft...its a BLAST!
I smallmouth bass fish during certain times of the year with an Okuma EB30 baitfeeder, 6 lb line and 8'6" ft light action salmon/steelhead rods...so the Euro gear was nothing hard for me to get used too...plus all my EURO gear doubles as cat gear on the Ohio river...plus these long rods sure can cast a lure FAR below the dams for Hybrid stripers.

Going "Euro" like i said is not for all, but then again neither is being a LM bass angler and needing a $40k boat....or $1000 in lures...is all up to the angler how THEY want to fish and what THEY look to get out of it!!

Some do it for FAME, some for FORTUNE..some to LOOK GOOD to others or feel important, or some to FIT IN because everyone is doing it...some (like me) to CATCH FISH...simple as that!! 

I think they real reason i went ful euro is the rods & reels are designed to handle BIG carp...thats what im after, the rod rod , alarms, ect just make life so much easier...i can tie rigs, prepar baits, watch the water for signs of carp and i dont have to stand right on my rods to know when a fish takes off screamin...plus i'll admit, im a TACKLEHOLIC...always have been, always will be..so EURO style carpin fits me perfectly!!

Good luck,
Scott

PS and your right, stay away from the crazy baits, boilies will work...but ive fished side by side with sweetcorn and ive found out the same as you...stick to corn as hook baits, chum your spots and catch fish!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> these carpers sure do argue enough about it


hahahaa ya know I was chumn some of you guys in to 
see what I would catch Scott LMAO


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I just fish so I can post pictures & talk about it.  
You can catch about any kind of fish on any tackle. Just be sure the line test & reels match up close to the size fish you are after. Not a bad idea to have a small arsenal with a various rods & reels that run from 6-8# test up to 30#. I like longer rods, so even my light tackle(8#) are on 6-6 & 7' rods, same with my big baitcasters, 7' rods, then I have salmon and surf rods- way too many from 8' up to 11' with big Fin Nor ahab reels, #8 up to #20's
A very versatile combination set up I use is an 8'3" or 8' 6" St Croix wild river ( I think) salmon rod with a nice fin nor spinning reel, like a 4000 series shimano, spooled up with 14# line...not fireline, the other one. I have 4-6 2,500 yd bulk spools of it. I'd actually recommend power pro now, but it wasn't around here then, plus I got a real deal off eBay.  

Anyway, that combo with the long rod & thin line is great for almost anything, from whitebass, hybrids, catfish, saugers, bass, carp, etc. It's light enough & I fish the OH river the most, so you never know what will be biting.


----------

